# Are you/have you been overweight?



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

The heaviest I've ever been was 180. at 6 ft tall, i was still technically considered average weight for my height. i noticed it in my face, breasts and calves the most.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm overweight currently (but not super obese). It's something I'm trying to work on.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

The most overweight I've ever been was when I was 16. I was about 5'9 and was very briefly 200 lbs. I spent the next year trying to lose weight and ended up getting down to 155 lbs. at my lowest.

Today is my 21st birthday, I'm now 5'10, and my current weight is just under 180 lbs, so I'm right on the cusp of what is considered overweight. My goal is to get back down into at least the lower 160's, but it's going to be a challenge to lose that weight because I haven't really found the motivation to exercise lately. Hopefully I can once my summer vacation starts.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm 5"1' and 135, so just a few pounds over, but its mostly boobs and butt. 
I workout six days a week and eat healthy(ish).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I would have to gain 26 lbs to become overweight. By contrast, I would only have to lose 10 lbs to become underweight.


----------



## Asura (Apr 2, 2016)

When I graduated high school I weighed 300 pounds.

In the past 4 years I've lost 120 pounds and am down to 180 at 6'3.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I am between 5-10 pounds over. Highest I was three years ago, 20 over, which was my 9 th month of pregnancy weight. I further tightened the diet and upped tge exercise.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't think I've ever been significantly overweight, I'm currently 5'10" under 180lbs, but I also workout and have developed some muscle, plus my metabolism is hyperactive so I say I'm at a good body mass ratio.

Maybe 5-10lbs overweight when I don't work out for months on end.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

shit i aint even in my life (well since my teens but probably also in my childhood) been a healthy weight. i've always been underweight.


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

I was always pretty skinny until recently, although even at my skeletor worst I was still technically considered "healthy" by BMI (18.9). Makes me think BMI is an anorexic load of crap that seeks to turn me into a feeble, emaciated peasant vegetable farmer.

When I turned 25 I resolved to eat twice as much (or, actually, just twice as often, but same difference) and I gained a fair bit of weight. Reshaped my body into something unfamiliar to me. Now I reside on the cusp of BMI's "healthy" into "overweight" (24.5) and I feel that I have a much more healthy look. I do wish some more of the pudge would turn to muscle though.


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

I've always been a little heavy for my build due to being curvy. I'm about 5'6" and weigh ~141 lbs. Heaviest was in high school, at one point I weighed nearly 150. 

The healthy weight I want to get back to is about ~136-138.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

I've always been closer to the underweight side. People tell me I could eat as much as I want and I'll always be skinny...which is true, but largely because what I want to eat is not all that much compared to a lot of people (and I'm a vegetarian and pretty healthy eater in general).


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm 6ft 1in and weigh a bit over 130lbs, so my BMI is rather underweight. I used to be even skinner at 110lbs back in high school but college has seemed to help me earn my "freshman 15." :tongue:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

200 lbs. 6'2". So yes, slightly overweight though I've been working to counteract that.


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

Since there is no poll option for it: no, I have never been overweight.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

ArmchairCommie said:


> I'm 6ft 1in and weigh a bit over 130lbs, so my BMI is rather underweight. I used to be even skinner at 110lbs back in high school but college has seemed to help me earn my *"freshman 15."* :tongue:


i didn't go to college. what is this?


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

Red Mange said:


> i didn't go to college. what is this?


Some people say it's common to gain 15 lbs in your Freshman year at college.

Personally I probably lost 15 lbs due to under-eating, stress, poor exercise and sleep deprivation, but I guess others have had different experiences.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Red Mange said:


> i didn't go to college. what is this?


Basically it's just a term for freshman to college adapting to the college lifestyle away from home, where they can eat however much they want in cafeterias and drink a whole ton of calorie high beer at parties. It's definitely not a rule as I know a high school friend who actually lost a few pounds so far in college, but it's true for a large number of people.


----------



## The Impossible Girl (Apr 10, 2017)

Converting to American measurements...
I'm 5'10 and 94 pounds. I'm perfectly healthy, but my BMI looks terribly underweight.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Underweight.


----------

